# My new Electric Chair WIP



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone This is not yet complete but I just needed to take a break from the Halloween crush and post some progress pictures. This will be a sit in it and have your picture taken while you get electrocuted prop. I have an old sander that will be mounted under the seat to vibrate it. In the head electrode there are blue leds that will flash while it is on, and I have one of those revolving red lights for the top of the electric box. It will post it in the showroom when the chair and the controller are complete with all the sound effects. Here are some progress pictures.




























My wife testing it out (hehehehe)










The side electrodes added


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Here are a few more shots



















wrist restraints added










I taped the screw heads so no one gets scratched


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Work HPM
I can't wait to see the video of the completed unit


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

So is the idea that they don't know about the vibration and right before you take the pic, you fire it off? Some great shots will come off that lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What did your tell your wife to get her to sit in that chair? "Honey, it's just a hair dryer. Really"

Sounds like a fun photo op, particularly if your victims don't know about the vibration part


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice prop mate. Jealous about the ceramic insulators - been looking for ones that size for ages!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone, 

Fritz, they are actually 2 different ones a small beehive on the bottom and the one on the top is from the ones they use for horse and cattle fences. you can find those by the case on ebay. the beehives you have to keep checking until you see them. Took me 3 months to find them. I actually have one extra if you can find a mate for it I can sent it to you. 

LOL Roxy - you know I had to blind fold her to get her into the chair. I am hard at work on the controller now. just taking a break.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks wonderful! i hope you get some good pics of that thing in action!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just realized how funny this statement actually is: "I taped the screw heads so no one gets scratched". Damn, man, it's an ELECTRIC CHAIR:googly:

Okay, maybe it's just me And your wife is a keeper for putting up with the blindfolding.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Hpropman! I think this is a project we should work on at one of our make and takes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have added the completed chair with some pictures and videos from Halloween in the showroom:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=506412#post506412


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Very cool!!! I do have a question, Is the 1st picture of the beginnings of the prop taken in a 1 car garage.............the reason I ask is that's all I have and if that is the case I think you have crammed more stuff into a small area than I have!! LMAO Again GREAT prop!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL Yes that is my shop at this time of year it is Chaos because of the props but once everything is put away and center lane (about 4 foot across) remains clear. The cart under the table saw has drop down wheels so I can roll it out when I need to use it. I also sometimes use the driveway. Everything else is on pegboard, shelves, some storage carts or its own stand.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work hp!!!


----------

